# Blue Moccasin Charlie Worms



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

Any of you have any luck with the blue moccasin 8" Charlie's worms?


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2007)

I have never heard of them, You have a link or description?


----------



## Nickk (Aug 10, 2007)

is that a Charlie Case product?


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

Just snapped a photo of em, the basspro product shots of worms always seam to be off from what they send ya. I’m trying to mimic a blue gill so I impulse bought these after going to Wal-Mart just to get my old reliable 6" pumpkin green renegades hehehe... what do you guys think? its the closest color pattern ive seen to a bluegill so far.


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2007)

I'll check my loacal walmart! Is that like a dark blue/purple?

From the picture below, Which one is it? (From Basspro site)


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

it more a black/tanish laminate with blue flake thrown in. basspro shows it as #12 but there it looks more like black with a motor oil tail sprinkled with blue flakes


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

I love catching fish on a new lure!!!

Edit: Errrrr i mean worm.......


----------



## Jim (Aug 10, 2007)

At least you know they work now! That fish looks dark!


----------



## BassAddict (Aug 10, 2007)

Dark and unually not too big...... I need to find a new pond to fish, but that pond where i caught him is only about 5 minutes away.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 10, 2007)

looks almost like a smallmouth


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 7, 2013)

Remember when????????????????????????????????????


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 7, 2013)

Captain Ahab said:


> Remember when????????????????????????????????????



Yes that was when I still had my innocence........ Then I meet Ahab!


----------



## thudpucker (Nov 8, 2013)

Why would one guy's worms be any better than another guys worms?


----------

